# Has anyone done the Chuckanut Century??



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

I see it is listed for Sept. 20 and is put on by Active.com (it showed up in one of their emails to me).

They stage the Tour de Scottsdale which I do annually and they do a good job of it.

The TdS is the first weekend in October this year, so about 2 weeks after Chuckanut.

I'm thinking doing the 65 mile loop on Chuckanut a couple of weeks before Scottsdale would be perfect timing.

Anyone done it? North loop, South Loop? Comments??


----------



## Dizzy812 (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah - it's a great ride!

Kinda flat, so can be fast . . .

The south loop includes the actual Chuckanut so it's the most scenic. 

More here


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

Dizzy812 said:


> Yeah - it's a great ride!
> 
> Kinda flat, so can be fast . . .
> 
> ...



I sort of thought south loop would be better. Not too thrilled about looping around Cherry Point.


----------



## mbcracken (Sep 18, 2006)

This looks interesting. I've always wanted to cycle Chuckanut Drive and would probably be safer in numbers.

Cheers,
Mike


----------

